# Paracord Deer Drag



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well I needed a deer drag for this weekend and I knew I had some paracord laying around. I know that they are pretty cheap at the store , but I like to make stuff on my own if I can. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## placek05 (Oct 10, 2011)

I like it. I am a huge paracord fan and you could just add this one to the database...


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

its probably to fancy but it will work...yeah I like paracord to my next project is a bow grip


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

That's kinda like the one I made a couple years ago. Would take pics but it kinda stinks. Looks great.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

nothing is ever to fancy for a DIY project! looks good! paracord is like duct tape but each time you cut open paracord you got seven little strings to help you out even more! that stuff is awesome! i built gun slings out of that stuff just so i would have some incase i need it! took 75ft of paracord! doing the braid like you did in green!


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks....I also did a gun sling I used a 100 ft. but I did a solonon knot


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Am I blind, how does it connect to the deer? 
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

I would guess that you wrap the clip around the deer's neck and fasten the clip to the cord on the side you began with.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes I thought that also. But is there a set of handles to use or does it clip to a vest or how is it used?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

I might be wrong, but I think this is supposed to be a scent drag........like soak it in doe pee then clip it your clothes and drag it.....I may be wrong!


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh!!! Haha that would make sense for the frayed ends! I thought it was to drag a deer!


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

yes it is a scent drag....sorry I should have been more clear


----------

